# scruffy skinny little pigeon



## carolynP (Jul 6, 2009)

About 2 days ago a small feral pigeon arrived at my parents home in the rain looking like ' a drowned rat'. It has been pecking at some seeds on the ground but it seems not very active and cant really fly. I caught it today and it feels really skinny. We put it in a pet carrier with some seeds and water but just seems to be cowering at the back of the cage. I would have preffered to leave it be in the garden but as it is so weak it would have been a target for any cats. Is there anything i can do or feed it that might encourage it to eat or build it up?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Sounds like it may be a youngster that can't eat on it's own yet because it never learned.
Can you post a picture so we can tell you for sure? If it is, you will need to to hand feed until it figures it out.


----------



## carolynP (Jul 6, 2009)

hi i'll try to put a picture on tomorrow although im not good with computers. It doesnt seem to have any baby feathers but it is small in size compared to most pigeons. How do you hand feed a pigeon?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

You can hand feed defrosted corn and peas. Run some hot water over them until they are defrosted and slightly warmed. Put the bird on your lap and hold it next to your body. I f it helps, you can wrap a towel around it or put it in the sleeve of a tee shirt, with the head out the wrist. That confines them without hurting them and makes it easier to handle. Gently open the beak and pop the piece of corn and peas at the back of the throat. You will need to feed 40-50 per feeding and every time the birds crop empties until you know it is eating on it's own.
The crop is located right below the throat and when it has food in it it fill up like a little balloon and with peas and corn it will fill squishy.
__________________


----------



## carolynP (Jul 6, 2009)

ok thanks for your help i'll give it a go!


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

This is a video of a pigeon being hand fed peas:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uU1SO0ZJoow

It sounds as if it could do with a hot water bottle wrapped in a towel so it is warm but not hot...it is cold here in Norfolk, so probably colder up where you are.

Cynthia


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Feefo said:


> This is a video of a pigeon being hand fed peas:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uU1SO0ZJoow
> 
> ...


Great video.


----------



## carolynP (Jul 6, 2009)

thanks for that . I'm on my way to see it soon so i hope im not too late. reports from my mam this morning aren't too promising.


----------



## carolynP (Jul 6, 2009)

Unfortunately i was too late , little thing died through the night. At least i know how to hand feed now if another one drops in.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I am so sorry that it didn't make it. It is so sad when they are already past the point of no return when they find their safe haven.

Cynthia


----------

